# The truth about Brian Sicknicks' passing.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Pelosi and Schumer Desecrated Brian Sicknick's Death


The Democrat Party and Leftmedia narrative that he was killed by rioters was a lie.



patriotpost.us


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Everything that comes from the Democrat Party and their stooges in the media are complete lies.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

Its kinda scary how the liberals get away with shit...Trump was 150% right when he said about fake news!.
The next change will be...biden signs into law ....we will start driving on the FAR LEFT ON THE HIGHWAY...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

What is also totally disgusting is to see the dirt bag Army LT. stopped in Winsor Virginia. All the liberal rags are showing one side of the stop by police. The same ole editing etc. Look at the real video and how this scum bag did not show his hands when asked over and over. Then when he does show hands he has them held together like you would grip a firearm. This piece of Crap traveled over a mile and a half with police behind him. Dirt bag claims he was looking for a safe place. He is a LIAR. I know that road well. I go through it when I go deer hunting. Plenty of places to pull over. And guess what, Dirt Bag has a Sig 320 in the drivers door compartment. And watch him when asked if he has a weapon. He lies and jives that he has Gear in the care. Keeps on jiving his sorry a** off. And then to top it off the Cops aid him, help him and offer to forget the whole thing because they are prior military and do not want to see all of this on his Military record. And now a Good Cop has lost his job. Now NAACP is going after the Police Chief. And Dirt Bag is suing for $1,000.000 dollars. He is a spoiled rotten Brat. 
And if he had been a bad guy, two cops could very well be DEAD! And what was this punk really thinking when he put the cops through this. And look at HIS inside camera. Hardly scared. This clown should not be in the Military. If he was too disobey his superiors in combat he would get his own Troops KILLED!

See the real facts below:






Windsor Police


Official Website for the Town of Windsor, Virginia



www.windsor-va.gov


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

I dont know at all....as far as im concerned(if they can)....police should strike or all should walk off the job!! Who are they gonna get to replace them....RENTA COP?
If a officer treats me with respect...ill return it...if im guilty...im guilty


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I made a phone call today to the Windsor Police. I was told by another department that the phone is ringing of the hook. I had to leave a message which said How much I support them and all of their staff, along with Fire and EMT's. Sat or Sunday I am going through the town on the way to my Outdoor range. I plan on buying a few dozen Krispy Cream doughnuts and drop the off.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Update, Made it down to deliver the doughnuts and had a most interesting conversation with them. One of things that I thought was so odd in the Video (the real video from the Police Dept) was the fact that this clown had his own video set up and he does not appear to be the least bit scared. You can see his on his dash. Interesting that he had this camera. And what CNN and the Left wing fails to mention is that the Cop could not run a registration on him at the time, because they had no license plate that was visible. They did not have a clue who owned the car. Nor at night could they tell what color the driver was, or how many in the car. (The Suv had Black out windows). And this the road Route 460 which goes up to Richmond, Petersburt etc. is travels straight and goes through a number of these Small towns. And it is known to be a heavy drug trafficking stretch. In fact they had a Drug sniffing dog in one of the squad cars when I was there. A Danish Police dog. (they run about 14K).
The Police after following him for a mile and a half. (He had many places to pull over. And some of the places had many lights, and very well lit, like the Bank, Volunteer fire department and others) wanted to make sure he was not armed and hence why they told him to put his hands out the window in order for them to secure the situation. And he did NOT comply as you can see until many attempts when told. When he did, he first put his hands out the window like a person that Grasp a Firearm (with both hands in a grip). Now what was that all about? 
Now as I mention the all thing about this guy smelled, as you can see with HIS dash cam. Turns out this Jerk was stopped the week before on 460 for SPEEDING. This whole thing appeared as a Setup. 
AND DO NOT FORGET THAT HE DID INDEED HAVE A LOADED FIREARM IN THE DRIVERS DOOR CONSOLE! So what was he thinking of doing? He could have very easily shot the Officer, if the Officer was so stupid as to just walk up to him. 
Interesting was that this town of 2800 people, scattered in Farms across the area, gave a tremendous showing of support the their Police. Contrary to what CNN has to say. They were swamped with calls of support, and about 10% negative. They found out that most of the negetive had records.On top of that, each year they give out tickets, arrest etc. They average only two reports of abuse. On that day in Dec. that was the only one for that year. 
The Left wing media also left out the fact that Mr. Clown might just be having some lawsuits himself for defamation against the cop fired and the Military now might be a little upset. Conduct unbecoming a officer for starters.


----------

